# Durvet Topical Fungicide



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi all,

Does anyone have any experience or have ever used the Durvet Topical Fungicide. It's a pink colored liquid in a plastic bottle. I picked some up at Tractor Supply to use on one of my little bucks ears. He appears to possibly have ringworm and this product is suppose to work. I have previously been using Nu-Stock cream but it doesnt seem to be working. Not sure if it's actually ringworm, but it is little round shaped sores with no hair, and the hair at the base of the top part of the ears has thinning hair as well. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,
BJ & Debbie


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No, I haven't tried it yet.


----------

